# Angeln in cala ratjada



## Eulen888 (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo hat vielleicht schon mal jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können in cala ratjada möchte dieses Jahr im August mal meine Rute mit einpacken würde mich über Tipps sehr freuen. MfG


----------



## HAKSE (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln in cala ratjada*

Also ich war früher regelmäßig auf Mallorca mit der Angel unterwegs. Es gibt dort sehr gute Meeräschen Wolfsbarsche und Meerbrassen zu holen. Kauf tum Gottes Willen kein Angelgerät dort vor Ort! Das ist alles Müll! Vom Ufer auf mit der Brandungsrute kann man durchaus auf Wolfsbarsche hoffen. Als Köder würde ich dir einen Hefeteig mit Knofigeschmack empfehlen. Hakengröße 10-12 kleine gut sichtbare Pose. Sehr cool ist auch eien Ausfahrt mit dem Boot. Da kriegt man auf Tintenfischfetzen alles mögliche an den Haken.


----------



## Uli69 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln in cala ratjada*

Hi,
nicht nur im Hafen ist Angelverbot (auch wenn Kids da ihre ersten Versuche wagen) sonder auch andere Gebiete.
Die Hinweistafeln im Umfeld weisen diese Gegenden als Schutzzone aus.
Habe Einheimische in den Stadteinwärts liegenden Buchten vor der Cala Agula angeln gesehen, mich da auch ans Werk gemacht und ein paar kleine Fischchen gefangen.
Große gibst auch, aber die zu überlisten...
Wenn du die möglichkeit hast (Mietwagen gibst für 20,-€ am Tag) fahr rüber nach Canyamel (Nachbarort), hol dir eine Lizenz und gehe in dem Flußauslauf der da, je nach Dünung und Wasserstand, ins Meer mündet auf Pirsch, gaanz großes Kino.
Die Lizenz ist aber nur in einem bestimmten Zeitfenster zu bekommen, Di. oder Do. um die Mittagszeit.
VG
Uli


----------



## Eulen888 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln in cala ratjada*

Wo genau gibt es die Lizenz in der touristinfo?


----------



## Uli69 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln in cala ratjada*

Am Meerseitigen Ende des Süsswassers ist ein kleine Brücke, da schließt sich ein Kreisverkehr an, da ist das Büro sichtbar, ausgeschildert.
Google stellt das auch nachvollziehbar dar (Kreisverkehr, Wasser etc.).
VG
Uli


----------



## VolkerS (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in cala ratjada*

Hallo,

bin demnächst auch auf Mallorca/Cala Ratjada. Bekomme ich in Canyamel eine allgemeine Angelerlaubnis für ganz Mallorca, oder nur für den Flusslauf dort vor Ort? Ich möchte gern Brandungsangeln versuchen und mir den Weg nach Palma sparen.

Gruss Volker


----------



## ghostegg (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in cala ratjada*



VolkerS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin demnächst auch auf Mallorca/Cala Ratjada. Bekomme ich in Canyamel eine allgemeine Angelerlaubnis für ganz Mallorca, oder nur für den Flusslauf dort vor Ort? Ich möchte gern Brandungsangeln versuchen und mir den Weg nach Palma sparen.
> 
> Gruss Volker



Hallo Volker

Angelerlaubnisse bekommst du hier:
Persönliche Beantragung bei der  Fischereibehörde oder den FOGAIBA-Büros des Fischerei – und  Landwirtschaftsministerium in den Gemeinden.:
 Palma : C/dels Foners,10 Tel.971 17 61 00
 Campos : C/ Vàzques Mella, 7 Tel. 971 65 03 32, 971 17 61 00
 Felanitx : C/ Juan Capò, 6 Tel. 971 58 00 72
 Inca : C/ Selleters, 25 im Poligono Mazari, Tel. 971 88 70 09
 Manacor : Via Portugal, 41 bajos, Tel. 971 55 14 79, 971 55 37 00
 Sa Pobla : Ctra. Sa Pobla – Muro Km 1,5 , Poligono De Sa Vileta, Tel. 971 54 04 51
 Die Büros sind von Montag bis Freitag von 9 bis 14 Uhr geöffnet.

http://www.xl-mallorca.com/angeln-auf-mallorca.html


musst mal sehen, was für dich am günstigsten ist.

Petri#h#h
Thorsten


----------



## VolkerS (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in cala ratjada*

Hallo Thorsten,

super! Vielen Dank für die Info! Das ist bestimmt etwas für mich dabei!

Gruß

Volker Skibbe


----------



## VolkerS (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in cala ratjada*

Hallo,

habe mir gerade die Angellizenz in Manacor besorgt. Nur 100 Meter vom Büro gibt es die Banca March, wo ich die 13,41€ einzahlen konnte. Hat alles ganz schnell (in ca. 20 Minuten) geklappt. Prima. Danke für den Tipp! In Cala Ratjada selbst - und in dem umliegenden Buchten - scheint aber das Angeln verboten zu sein. Am Hafen weist eine Karte fast die ganze Gegend hier als Fischschongebiet aus. Richtung Norden (Can Picafort) habe ich Brandungsangler gesehen, die an den Stränden - nachdem die Touristen weg waren - ihre Grundmontagen ausgeworfen haben. Kennt jemand noch andere (einfache) Stellen hier in der Gegend, die mit dem "normalen" Angelschein zu beangeln sind? Oder muß man hier mit dem Boot rausfahren? Von welchem Hafen aus?

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Hanuta17u4 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in cala ratjada*

Hallo Volker,

fliege selbst in ein paar Stunden nach Malle nach Can Picafort.
Falls Du etwas gefunden hast, schreib hier bitte mal #h

Da ich allerdings kein Gerät mitnehme, werde ich wohl schlechte Karten haben, oder?
Vielleicht kann man ja auch irgendwo etwas leihen...
Falls einer der Petrikollegen etwas darüber weiß, bitte bitte meldet Euch *fleht*

Euer Hanni c[_]


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in cala ratjada*

JA ohne Gerät fängste nix, is klar oder?


----------



## Mc-Fliege (12. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in cala ratjada*

Hallo zusammen,
da in diesem Strang schon sehr viel Informatives steht, fülle ich noch mal was dazu.
Die Küste von Cala Ratjada gehört zu einem Natur und Meeresscchutzgebiet. Das sogenannte..... "Levante de Mallorca"

Vom Cap de Ferrutx bis zum S'Arenalet Strand(Sa Penya  des llamp) darf weder gefischt, getaucht noch geankert werden da dieser Bereich ein Totalschutzgebiet ist.

Vom S' Arenalet(Sa Penya des Llamp) bist zum Cap des Freu (der Bereich Cala Mitjana, Cala Torta, Cala Mesquida) darf Dienstags, Donnerstags,Samstags und Sonntags geangelt werden.

Vom Cap des Freu bis zur Cala Pedruscada ist das angeln auch wieder verboten.( Komlett Cala Ratjada)

Habe auch dazu Kartenausschnitte wo die Bereiche eingezeichnet sind.
Falls jemand in dieser Ecke angeln möchte kann er mich ja anschreiben.

Gruß
Hartmut


----------



## Vater und Sohn (14. September 2019)

Weiss jemand ob es in Canyamel noch die Angelerlaubnis für den Fluss dort gibt oder muss man sich die vom Fischereiministerium in Manacor holen?


----------



## Mett (17. September 2019)

Die letzten Jahre (außerhalb der Hauptsesson) war der Stand immer geschlossen,
vieleicht war ich aber auch immer nur zu ungünstigen Zeiten dort.


----------

